# House panel to move forward on easing Cuba policy



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

OK, its not really tobacco legislation, but I think you can see where it fits 

House panel to move forward on easing Cuba policy | Reuters

Also, in the article they mention easing agricultural restrictions... Wonder if tobacco counts as agricultural?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*I remember the discussions about this happening and a year ago I said that we will see relations being eased in part because of business...not just politics. Business moves policy and link Tourism to this endeavor and you have a recipe for lobbyists to start putting more pressure on the House to move things along. Cuba is almost ready to start this movement because of Fidels brother Raul...according to CNN Cubans who can afford it can now use cell phones, stay in tourist hotels and buy energy-consuming goods such as rice cookers and DVD players -- which were forbidden when Raul's brother Fidel ran the show. This is 'key' to Cubas economy getting better. Raul is more progressive in his attitude esp. due to the nature of the World Markets and the problems facing 3rd world countries. Being a hard line country does not feed "the bulldog" and Raul is a realist to what drives a countries economy,,,$$$$ and business.*


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Like everything else from this Administration I guess we will have to "wait until the bill is passed to find out whats in it".


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

where was that website where we could look at the bills before obama signed them? i guess it got lost in the heap of steaming bs.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

When the embargo was implaced JFK tried getting the cigars exempt but tobacco Companies lobbied for it. the cigar part was all business and not politcal. JFK even sent his aide to get 1025 of his favorite CC'c the night before he sign the embargo.


----------

